# I'm from Spain and I need information to travel with our dog



## 122599 (Apr 20, 2009)

This summer I’m going to travel to Ireland by motorhome with our dog. The shortest trip is to take a boat from France to Ireland but the dog has to go in a cage for 22 hours. Too long for her. I’d like if there are any company that allow dogs to travel in vehicles.
Sorry my english and thank you very much


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Pet to Ireland*

If you are travelling from france to Ireland have you considered going Via UK? You could then take one of the short crossings to England then drive to Fishguard or Hollyhead in wales which would be a much shorter crossing .

Brendan


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

If you are bringing a dog into the UK you will need rabies vaccs etc. which I am sure you will be aware of.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most Uk dog owners find that using the channel tunnel is the the best way to travel with a dog. 

You just drive on to the train and stay in your motorhome with your dog! 

Of course you then have to get the ferry to Ireland but it is only a short trip and the dog can be left to sleep in the motorhome.

Your dog will need a Pet Passport to enter the UK.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The dog is not caged for 22 hours but is in a cage in a kennel area. You will have unlimited access and can go and see feed and water whenever you want and take for walks and excercise on an area of deck

As you will not be able to access the car deck during the crossing the dog will be worse off in your car/van


----------



## 122599 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thank you very much.*

We think that the best way to go to Ireland is via UK but this way will take us 2 days more. The passport of the dog is in order. we wish not to have any problems with the British officials. 8O Some people told me it often happens that they put a lot of problems even when the documentation is O.K.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

That really is not the case they made it so easy for us.
We went to a vet in France he gave the worming treatment and used our own Spot on for Fleas (just make sure he records this on the Passport)you then have to wait 24 hrs for it to work then you go to the Pet Control Centre at the port or tunnel they look at the Passport and you scan the chip and that is it --no probs

Your dog has had a blood test hasnt he as I know vets in Spain issue a passport but they must do a blood test and enter it on the passport which they dont do unless asked.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't believe that you would have any problems as when entering the uk your dog will be looked at in France and if our last trip with Seafrance is anything to go by as they never even looked at our dog or even scanned her. I would imagine the Irish will not care much either.
The strange thing about the pet passport system is that the country which imposes the rule sub-contracts all the reponsibility.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as someone else has said you won't have probs with British officials as everything is done in Calais and they are fine............we have travelled via the tunnel twice now and check in is simple for your pet.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Angeles,
I regularly travel between Spain and the UK with one or more dogs, the longer crossing is fine for the dog to stay in your van as he will be in his own 'home' and you can visit at least 4 or 5 times during the journey, its a lot less stressful than being in the kennels with lots of other dogs often barking , on Brittany crossings you just book them in as a cat staying in the car.If I am travelling in the car I always go a shorter crossing, with the dogs in travel cages.
You might be able to use your vet in Spain for the worming treatments etc if you are driving straight to the port, you can try to keep within the 24/48 hr window, depending where you are in Spain.
As long as your passport is filled in correctly, vacunas up to date, at least 6 months after the blood for the test was taken etc and you have checked that the microchip can be read you will have absolutely no problems with the port officials who are now well used to dog passport regulations
What sort of dog do you have ?
Lynda


----------



## 122599 (Apr 20, 2009)

To travel from France to Ireland can not find any company that allows dogs in the van. Our dog (female) is a teckel and she is adopted. 

About problems at the border, last year a Spanish family with the passport in order the officials told them that the order of the microchip and the first rabies vaccine was not correct (the dog was 12 years old) apparently by the date of first vaccination and microchip was the same day. They had to issue another passport. The French vet said them that it was very common this type of problem for not British citizens.
Our dog (female) is a teckel.

(I'm sure that there are a lot of mistakes. Sorry)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes the microchip must come first. The rabies vaccine is then given to the microchipped dog and there can be no mistake that the correct dog has been vaccinated.

Even the ferry companies that sail from England to Spain will insist that the dog goes into a kennel for the duration of the journey. There have been varied reports of how dogs cope with this. If the crossing is smooth then it seems the dogs cope quite well but each dog will, of course, react differently. 

Hope you find a way that suits you and your dog.


----------

